# Profibus DP mit S7 315-2DP <----> OP77B



## Jazar (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich mein OP an das Profibusnetz koppel, kommen beim Speichern und Übersetzen folgende Fehlermeldungen:

- (2000) Fehler beim Erzeugen der Systemdaten. Soll
fortgesetzt werden?

- Keine Nummer des SDB1xxx ermittelbar, der zum
DP-Master gehört.

- Fehler im SDB22, dieser SDB wird wieder verworfen.

- (20) Fehler beim Erzeugen der Systemdaten. Soll
fortgesetzt werden?

*Was mach ich falsch?*

Meine bissherige vorgehnsweise:

- bei der HWkonfig DP Schnittstelle aktivieren, also vernetz JA, Adresse 2, Typ PROFBUS.

- Dann wird das DP Masersystem aktiv, also dieser Balken, wo ich dann dementsprechend mein OP77B anbinden kann.

- diesen binde ich dann ein und dann sollte es doch normalerweise klappen???

Im Anhang hab ich ein kleinen Snapshot meiner HWkonfig...


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2007)

Dein OP ist noch nicht gekoppelt. Wenn du es über koppeln anbindest erscheint am OP-Symbol in den Klammern die Busadresses des OP.
Koppel kannst allerdings erst, nachdem du das OP angelegt und dort die Verbindung zur S7 eingerichtet hast! Nach dem Koppeln ist der Fehler beim Übersetzen in der Hardwarekonfig weg.

Eigentlich geht es auch ohne Einbinden des OP in die Hardwarekonfig, über die Eingabe der Adressen für die Koppluing in den Verbindungsdaten bei der Projektierung des OP.


----------



## Jazar (28 Januar 2007)

"Koppel kannst allerdings erst, nachdem du das OP angelegt und dort die Verbindung zur S7 eingerichtet hast! Nach dem Koppeln ist der Fehler beim Übersetzen in der Hardwarekonfig weg."

Danke für den Tipp! Aber wie geh ich da vor?


----------



## Jazar (28 Januar 2007)

Also das mit dem einbinden und ankoppeln hab ich jetzt soweit hinbekommen, doch wenn ich das ganze von meinem PG auf die SPS laden möchte, erscheint die Fehlermeldung *SDB2000 nicht gefunden*... 

Dann funktioniert garnichts. Wenn ich dann den OP wieder entkoppel, funktioniert zumindest der Rest meiner Steuerung.

Echt zum verzweifeln!


----------



## Jazar (28 Januar 2007)

hier noch ein paar screens


----------



## centipede (29 Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich sehe dass du das OP mit Winccflex anbindest. Es ist auch in Netpro schon mit deiner Steuerung verbunden. dh. in Winccfles->Verbindungen ist das OP auch schon mit deiner Steuerung verbunden (ist das so?).

Somit komm. dein OP77 als Master am Profibus. Dann frage ich mich warum willst du das OP auch noch als Slave anbinden ?

Mein Vorschlag: entferne das OP aus deiner HWKonfig, übersetze neu.
Wenn gar nix klappt mache mal ein neues Projekt auf, vernetze die CPU mit einem Profibusnetz, füge eine HMI-Station ein und verbinde diese in Netpro mit dem selben Profibusnetz, kontrolliere in Winccflex die Verbindung, alles Speichern und Übersetzen und Übertragen.

Seit der S7 ist nicht mehr nötig OP's auch als Slave zu projektieren, kann sogar zu Problemen führen.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es auch ohne Einbinden des OP in die Hardwarekonfig, über die Eingabe der Adressen für die Koppluing in den Verbindungsdaten bei der Projektierung des OP.



Nicht, wenn du die Direkttastenfunktionalität benötigst !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

centipede schrieb:


> Somit komm. dein OP77 als Master am Profibus. Dann frage ich mich warum willst du das OP auch noch als Slave anbinden ?



Muss er machen, wenn er die DIREKTTASTEN benötigt.

Werden diese nicht benötigt, dann hat das OP in der HWKonfig nichts zu suchen.


----------



## centipede (29 Januar 2007)

@UG
Du kannst mir ja mal ein OP77B mit Direkttastenmodul zeigen. 

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.

Centi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

centipede schrieb:


> @UG
> Du kannst mir ja mal ein OP77B mit Direkttastenmodul zeigen.
> 
> Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.
> ...



Muss es geben, sonst gäb es doch keine GSD Datei dafür, also auch keine Einbindung in der HW-Konfig !

Seh dir mal die Screenshots an, da sind Peripherieadressen vergeben....

Wofür sollten die sonst gut sein !?


----------



## Jazar (29 Januar 2007)

Danke für eure Bemühungen aber was ist denn jetzt richtig? Bin gerade heim gekehrt und habe 8 Stunden leider nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. Die Profibusanbindung macht mir echt Sorgen  

Also ich hab mal des Gerät aus der HWkonfig rausgemacht, danach sah es zumindest schonmal besser aus. Wenn ich es hingegen in der konfig gekoppelt hatte, enstanden immer böse Fehlermeldungen und die CPU hat dabei überhaupt nicht mitgespielt. Also hab ichs jetzt nur mal bei NetPro gelassen.
Naja soweit so gut *aber* wenn ich das ganze jetzt mitsammt dem in das Simatic eingebundene WinCC Programm oder Projekt auf die CPU einspieln möchte, haut das trotzdem nicht hin.... 
Wenn ich die OP 77B Daten, also die Konfiguration und das WinCC Projekt übersetzen und laden möchte, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Datum: 29.01.2007 Uhrzeit: 17:57:58*
*Übersetzen:*
*Fehlerer_Temperie_250107\OP 77B\Konfiguration*
*-> Übersetzen des Objektes wurde fehlerfrei ausgeführt*

*Datum: 29.01.2007 Uhrzeit: 17:58:01*
*Übersetzen:*
*Fehlerer_Temperie_250107\OP 77B\WinCC flexible RT*
*-> Übersetzen des Objektes wurde fehlerfrei ausgeführt*

*Datum: 29.01.2007 Uhrzeit: 17:58:03*
*Laden:*
*Fehlerer_Temperie_250107\OP 77B\WinCC flexible RT*
*-> Beim Laden des Objektes ist ein Fehler aufgetreten*
*Weitere Informationen finden Sie im Protokoll für das Einzelobjekt.*


Das Protokoll findet ihr im Screenshot6:
Es kommt entweder die Meldung, das das Betriebssystem des OPs, nicht mit dem Projekt des WinCC übereinstimmt, *was aber nicht sein kann*!! (Haben beide die Vers 7.1.1)

Oder es kommt die Meldung das ich das Kabel, Verbindung usw überprüfen soll.... 

Auweia...

Ich habs mal über MPI probiert, aber da kam ich zum selben Ergebnis.


----------



## Jazar (29 Januar 2007)

Btw. Unter einem neuen Projekt lief es leider genau so wenig

Auch in den Verbindungen unter WinCC hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut aber da sieht alles bestens aus.

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein :/


----------



## centipede (30 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Muss es geben, sonst gäb es doch keine GSD Datei dafür, also auch keine Einbindung in der HW-Konfig !
> 
> Seh dir mal die Screenshots an, da sind Peripherieadressen vergeben....
> 
> Wofür sollten die sonst gut sein !?



Die GSD Dateien sind für Nichtsiemens Master gedacht, ein OP muss ja nicht unbedingt an einer S7 hängen (auch für eine S5 benötigst du schon eine GSD).
Deine Direkttastenmodule haben eigene GSD Dateien, die auch deutlich erkenntlich als Direkttastenmodul bezeichnet sind.
Ich hoffe es herrscht nun Klarheit.

@Jazar
Bitte kontrolliere nochmals deine FW Versionen (projektiert und tatsächlich im OP), hier scheint tatsächlich was nicht zu stimmen. Du kannst das ja mit ProSave auf den richtigen Stand bringen, ist kein großer Akt.
Deine Verbindungsprojektierung in WinCCflex scheint korrekt zu sein.


Gruß Centi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (30 Januar 2007)

centipede schrieb:


> Deine Direkttastenmodule haben eigene GSD Dateien, die auch deutlich erkenntlich als Direkttastenmodul bezeichnet sind.
> 
> Gruß Centi



OK, geb mich geschlagen.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Januar 2007)

"Sie haben dem Zugangspunkt "S7ONLINE" derzeit keine PROFIBUS-Schnittstellenparametrierung zugewiesen"
Dieses erklärt dir, daß das Profibusschnittstelle auf den OP77B nicht zu den gewünschten Werten eingestellt geworden ist.
Es ist auf entweder "MPI" oder "nicht vernetzt" eingestellt.
edit: Wichtig ist, daß du dieses im HW Konfigurator einstellst, nicht in WinCC Flexible.

Wenn du alles in NetPro kompilierst, solltest du alles richtig eingestellt haben, wenn du dem Resultat "keine Fehlern" erhältst.
edit: Wie das erste screenshot, das du von NetPro nahmst. Nur das OP77B muß ein Master, nicht Slave sein

edit:
"Ich habs mal über MPI probiert, aber da kam ich zum selben Ergebnis."
Also, warum kam den dieser Fehlermeldung über Profibus ?
Wie gesagt, mußt du die Parameter im HW Konfigurator einstellen und kompilieren. Dann in WinCC Flexible den Verbindung überprüfen und danach kompilieren.


----------



## Ralle (30 Januar 2007)

Nochmal ein Hinweis, wenn ich ein OP77B mit WinCCFlex anlege, hab ich mehrere Firmwareversionen für das OP zur Auswahl, hast du die richtige?


----------



## Jazar (1 Februar 2007)

*Es funktioniert!*

Es lag daran, das ich die Verbinung am OP selber nicht richtig eingestellt habe. Ich hätte die MPI/DP Schnittstelle aktivieren sollen.

Naja, es läuft.

Dank an allen für eure Hilfe!


----------

